# DVC relaxes points expiration for COVID 19



## elaine (Apr 24, 2020)

DVC does the right thing and extends points expiring in April/June UY for 6-12 months.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 24, 2020)

Good. They can just throw in some extra non declared Riviera rooms into the inventory to offset being closed. When they reopen, I don't think they're going to be able to fill all the non DVC rooms anyways. I think DVC members will go because they already paid, but I don't see Orlando's economy coming back quickly after this. The last thing people are worrying about is taking a vacation.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 24, 2020)

My points expire in July. I'm hoping they will give me a similar deal.


----------



## Aztraveler (Apr 24, 2020)

Very pleased with their decision - especially because we have reservations in mid-May using 2019 and banked 2018 use year points.  We have not yet received a reservation cancellation notice, but all are dining reservations were cancelled today.  I understand the stress that this will put on reservations for the next several years.  I hope they can reopen soon, and that the borrowing restrictions and new inventory (Riviera) can help everybody enjoy their ownerships.


----------



## hcarman (Apr 24, 2020)

Apparently they have reduced the number of points that can be borrowed to offset demand.  Of course that is unfortunate for someone trying to do a stay next year that they planned on using borrowed points for.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 26, 2020)

I will definitely be using my 11 month window to book vacations at WDW.  Members trying to use Vero, Hilton Head, or Aulani points at WDW at 7 months may have a tougher time booking for the next year.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 26, 2020)

50% can be borrowed.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 30, 2020)

We also had reservations, but early May.  As of this past weekend my resort reservations had not yet been automatically cancelled so I called member services...had to wait around 20 minutes, which was fine, I expected much longer.  She was very helpful and explained a few things to me.  I had borrowed some points and they were put back into their original use year.  I asked her about the new 50% rule....did it only apply to the contract that those borrowed points were put back into or is it across the board for everyone, even those that didn’t need to adjust their contracts.  She wasn’t quite sure, so I need to go back a reread that email about the 50%.  I can see it for those that were given the opportunity to return their points, but doesn’t seem fair to those that did not.  Although I do understand the need to limit.  Very challenging times for sure.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2020)

I believe it applies to everyone. IMO, it's the best solution they could have come up with, because it gives a better chance for everyone to get full use out of their points eventually.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 30, 2020)

She did mention it is supposed to be temporary.....but followed that up with “but who knows anything for sure.”  I had to replan all my trips out...up to December/January 2022/23.  Needed to squeeze a short trip in for September/October 2021 for the 50th anniversary.


----------



## kanerf (May 20, 2020)

Just chatted with DVC and this is what I was told about my expiring June 2019 points that were used for a May reservation that was cancelled:

_That is a great question and I will be happy to answer it for you. If your Vacation Points were being used toward an impacted reservation due to our closure, they will automatically be moved to your June 2020 Use Year. Due to the number of Memberships with a June Use Year, we are hoping to have this completed by June 5, 2020. _


----------



## HudsHut (May 21, 2020)

Has anyone had news on points expiring in July? I have a friend who planned to use DVC points for Grand Californian, and right now, it's not likely that Disneyland will open before those points expire.


----------



## JudyS (May 22, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> Has anyone had news on points expiring in July? I have a friend who planned to use DVC points for Grand Californian, and right now, it's not likely that Disneyland will open before those points expire.


just a few days ago, I asked DVC about my points expiring in July. (The points are booked for early June.)  The person I spoke to didn't know anything yet.


----------



## HudsHut (May 23, 2020)

Thank you, Judy. Someone posted this Disney announcement on another site:








						Planning Your Disney Parks Vacation
					

An update from Guest Relations at the Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort Dear Guests, It’s an understatement to say that the past few months have been a challenging time for us all.  As we navigate the longest park closures



					disneyparks.disney.go.com
				




_Given the current uncertainty as to when we will reopen Disneyland Resort or Walt Disney World Resort, we’ve had to periodically adjust the schedule for the ability to book hotel reservations at our resorts. While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift. _

This gives hope that Disneyland will open in July, so she can use her reservation there.


----------



## JudyS (May 24, 2020)

Well, my reservation is for June. I doubt I can get a DVC reservation for July. But, thanks for the link!


----------



## JudyS (May 28, 2020)

It looks like points banked from 2018 into my 2019 Use year will expire in November, 2020. That's not much time!  My points are currently rented through David's -- I  hope I van find out whether my guests when/if my guests want to go.


----------

